# Indoor Lighting Types and the effects on Hay Storage



## RickShoop (Feb 26, 2021)

Good Afternoon, I am looking for the hands-on experts to weigh in on the yellowing/browning of Hay stored inside a building. There is a new barn build using LED lighting and the owner has experienced exterior discoloration of the bales...interior is still green.

Any experience with this would be appreciated .


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We have had to keep it dark as night in the hay barn if we want to avoid discolouration.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I hope you guys get a true premium for your hay if y'all's customers are that picky. Not bashing on you at all, just could imagining the customers y'all must have.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Have had lots of top/end bales sent back. Several customers will sort them out of loads.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Have had lots of top/end bales sent back. Several customers will sort them out of loads.


I have not experienced this even once. Most folks here know to pull some hay out of the bale to see what they are buying....even the most anal horse customers know to do that here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I have customers that picky but usually , if i can show just 1 good side that will reflect the quality ,they are ok with that . ,In storage there has to be one good side unless the bale is hanging in mid air buy a sky hook .I snicker when i hear a guy say at auction he has hay that is only bleached on the out side and he cant show you a good side.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Horses are dichromatic, but I don’t think I’ve ever seen an equine refuse hay due to color. If it did, it must not be too hungry. Feed it some copper and all will be well.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I think the discoloration is due to light and humidity. Even bales at the very back of the barn in minimal light become discolored on the outside. I have always attributed that to humidity, of course I could be wrong. My wife reminds me of that daily. HaHa !! But I have never had a bale returned because of being discolored on the outside.

I had to google dichromatic !!


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> Have had lots of top/end bales sent back. Several customers will sort them out of loads.


Remember the post "Have you ever fired a hay customer" .

This would qualify for sure.


----------



## LeahTerry (Apr 16, 2021)

Light has a significant impact on the quality of products, so it will not be possible to completely abandon it. In hay and grain, with a lack of light, the amount of protein decreases and this is a fact. My friend has long been engaged in storing and selling hay, so it is very important for him that the hay looks beautiful and fresh. To do this, he uses very high-quality lighting devices that do not make his hair look bad. He assured me that they are of outstanding quality, and that such reasonable prices compared to the quality are not found anywhere else, so I can advise you on this.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Just the nature of the beast, I've never worried about it.

All mine is stored in hoop buildings so get a lot of light, when loading for an auction I make sure a few of those bleached bales are showing so no surprises when the load is dumped, still have topped the sale more than once with bleached ones showing.


----------



## Babushkas (10 mo ago)

If the installed led lights don't have a high quality, then I think that's the main problem. That's why we should be very attentive to what we buy. The light doesn't have to be too powerful in this kind of place. It's better to have a medium intensity, and if you can control it, it's even better. That's why I love the Vont smart light bulbs, and I use them in my house and for my business. They are inexpensive, easy to use, and high quality for their price. If you have the opportunity to buy them, don't hesitate!


----------

